# Info on chemdog 91?



## KushmasterJ (Mar 23, 2009)

A local clone supplier is offering a Chemdog 91 cut, I don't really know too much about this strain so if anyone has any information I would greatly appreciate it. I was originally planning to use UK cheese for my next grow as it is my favorite sativa so far but I'm always willing to try new things. It will be a coco drip system grow if that makes any difference. Should I try out this chemdog 91 or stick with the cheese? thanks for any advice/info


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2009)

I can not say how accurate the story is, BUT it is suppose to come from a bag of weed in 1991 at a greatful dead concert. The weed is referred to as chemdawg and the person chemdog. It is mostly indica dominate, most likely afgani origin. The story is that there were 13 seeds in total. Chemdawg is the mother of OG KUSH, sour diesel, headband diesel, snowdawg as well as many others.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

i would say go for it ive never personally had chemdawg but ive had sour d and og kush and i love both.


----------

